
Tech Debt Isn’t What You Think It Is - gvb
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/09/14/technical-debt-2/
======
thomasnno
I do hope that the notion that technical debt does not neccessarily mean the
previous developer was a moron/lazy/bad person takes hold. We developers need
to respect each other more. There MAY have been a good reason for doing it the
old way.

